# How much does it cost to take a dog to Australia



## headlineplus (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I am very interested to find out how much it would cost to take my dog to Australia to live. I have read all about the procedures but cannot seem to find the info on price.

I would be very interested to hear if anyone has taken a dog to australia and the cost that is involved


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

sometime back this was discussed, i think tiffany had some issues taking her pets along. search the forum and i am sure u will get a lot of threads on the same topic


----------



## traceymac (Jul 19, 2009)

i did a quick search a couple of months ago, and for me to take my two cocker spaniels over, not including someone taking them to heathrow for me the minimum was£2.500 for the flight then another £800 for their stay in quarantine in melbourne. its def not cheap!!


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

traceymac said:


> i did a quick search a couple of months ago, and for me to take my two cocker spaniels over, not including someone taking them to heathrow for me the minimum was£2.500 for the flight then another £800 for their stay in quarantine in melbourne. its def not cheap!!


WHAT!!! £2500! for one dog!! I got the wife, baby and me to Perth an return back to the UK for £840


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

beaucoupnice said:


> WHAT!!! £2500! for one dog!! I got the wife, baby and me to Perth an return back to the UK for £840


We are taking our 2 dogs with us from the USA when we move. Here are the quarantine fees you will have to pay:

Fees for government animal quarantine stations for cats and dogs - DAFF

If you choose to use a company to help you with the transportation, they usually charge a high fee, which is why we will be preparing everything our self. For the cost of the flight you should contact the airline you are traveling with. The cost will depend upon the size of your dog crate as it will be shipped in cargo.

Here is some info on flight costs on Qantas from L.A. to Melbourne for our 2 dogs:

Crate size: 21x16x15 $768 for 2 dogs

Crate size: 27x20x19 $1233'ish for 2 dogs

Personally, the cost is irrelevant as I could not live without my trusty pooches by my side. 

Other cost include the veterinary fees for preparing your dog prior to departure. Here is the AQIS info on what is required, and some restrictions on dog breeds:

http://www.daffa.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/709207/category-2-information-package.pdf


----------



## traceymac (Jul 19, 2009)

beaucoupnice said:


> WHAT!!! £2500! for one dog!! I got the wife, baby and me to Perth an return back to the UK for £840


i think ul find i said two cocker spaniels  and that was using a company to do everything


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Our dog cost around £2.5K to move to Melbourne (that's including the fees for the pet carrier)....you've then got to add into that vets fees (£150) before they can travel and quarantine costs of around $900 when they are sprung after their 30 days quarantine period.

No, not cheap! But worth every penny.

Dolly

PS we used Airpets. If you have a look at the sticky "A list of things to do before you emigrate" at the top of the forum page, there are a few pet carriers details on there.


----------

